# Globe Game



## Ether's Bane (Sep 10, 2008)

So, how's your geography? We will see with this little game.

http://www.addictinggames.com/globegame.html

So far, my best scores are:

Easy Practice: 273
Easy Challenge: 246
Hard Practice: 226
Hard Challenge: N/A

Will update as I go along.

On a sidenote, 50TH POST! :D

EDIT: 273 in Easy Practice!
EDIT2: 226 in Hard Practice. And on a sidenote, I can't wait for opal to own everyone at this.


----------

